# Help finding thread



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

Okay, I've searched around and can't seem to find it. I'm looking for the thread where the question was asked if men always scope women out and decide within a few seconds if they would like to have sex with them or not. Can anybody help me identify that thread?


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

If you remember who started it, you can go to their profile and see the threads they started. 

You can search by "scope" or some seldom used word, and might get lucky.

If the admins deleted the thread, because they didn't like it or whatever, then it is gone for good. That has happened to two threads I found helpful in the couple of months I have been here.


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

PieceOfSky said:


> If you remember who started it, you can go to their profile and see the threads they started.
> 
> You can search by "scope" or some seldom used word, and might get lucky.
> 
> If the admins deleted the thread, because they didn't like it or whatever, then it is gone for good. That has happened to two threads I found helpful in the couple of months I have been here.


Yeah, I've actually had a few of my threads deleted and I couldn't figure out why. I don't think this one was. It was older and had over 100+ posts. I just can't remember who posted it or the name of the thread.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I remember that thread but I can't remember the name of it. I think it was in the Men's Clubhouse though.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

7 seconds, men's club house I think... I remember that thread...


----------

